# 21831?



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm looking @ one, thinking of picking it up.

My cheapskate nature is making a compelling argument against the roster aquisition. Looks to be in good shape, but I can't test it.

In general terms, you think $50 is to much or to little? ebay is of little use on this one.







Thanks


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

You'd better go buy it before the seller has a chance to check a price guide.. My price guide says $400+......


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Does it have T&P or AFL on the side? the T&P version is the more desirable but at $50 why not buy it?


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

AFL...


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

AmFlyer said:


> ...at $50 why not buy it?





The New Guy said:


> ...My cheapskate nature...


It's in good shape - clearly a runner with the paint loss & oxidation. It'll clean up fine I'm sure...

and most everything else I have are link making interchange and switching a real hassle.

I've thought of a boxcar with different trucks, but that's then a boxcar for a purpose other than it's purpose. We'll have to see if fate intervenes.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I have always focused on collecting link coupler equipment. I put a knuckle coupler on one end of several link cars so I could pull link coupler trains with new Legacy engines.


----------

